# Albino beardies



## Splitmore (Jan 1, 2004)

Here are some pics of some albino beardies I am raising.They hatched unexpectidly in a clutch of inland beardies.All up there were 8 normals and 4 albino's.The albino's were a bit slow to start feeding but are now doing fine and growing well.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 1, 2004)

Ooohhh nice! I thought albino's were pure white with red eyes???


----------



## bkgone (Jan 1, 2004)

sup splity r u gonna sell them? im gonna get a beardie and they look beautiful


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2004)

Bel, here is a site on albinism!
http://www.geocities.com/~amazondoc/albinism/textframe2.html
Its not related to reptiles but the princables are the same.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 1, 2004)

Splitmore,
Their amazing, well done!
Are there many with Albino's in Oz?
Not seen any advertised before.

Neil


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 1, 2004)

Neil,
These are the only ones existing that I know of in the world.Some were hatched a few years ago in Australia but they all perished.Hopefully these little guys will grown up so albinos can be established in captivity.
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 1, 2004)

Splitmore they look awesome.
what colour are the parents they came from.


----------



## bkgone (Jan 1, 2004)

u must feel so good splity to have something so rare and beautiful uve got the whole web talkin about these little beauties ive been to heaps of ameriocan herp sites and thats all their talkin about.


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 1, 2004)

lmao


----------



## bkgone (Jan 1, 2004)

what does imao mean?


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 1, 2004)

Roadkill,
Not sure what colour phase the parents were,the albinos were hatched by someone else I aquired them from a friend.
The Americans do get excited when something new comes onto the scene unfortunately it's usually because they see the dollar signs attached to it.


----------



## Rina (Jan 1, 2004)

My little beardies are gorgeous in their tininess but your guys are just gorgeous. Good luck with them.
Rina


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 1, 2004)

i want one they look awsome maybe some day i'll get one


----------



## earthmother (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.sandfiredragonranch.com/

There have been white barbatas. Centralians can go further with their colours. In the USA they breed vitticeps to pastels and call them morphs. 

It doesn't matter how long you breed Easterns they won't go to pastel colours. This was accidental I'm fairly sure, because the USA only had a small amount of Centralians before the Export ban. I'm saying theyre inbred. 

they have it inbuilt to change further in colouring than the Easterns. 

I read this in a Melbourne University paper a few years back. Goto Photos on this link. They are all Vitticeps.

Mudmum 8)


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 2, 2004)

ah ha... redneck beardies


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## bkgone (Jan 2, 2004)

actually they said that they were bred by an australian breeder and that happens to be splitmore.Also i dont even know what imao stands for.


----------



## Amy (Jan 2, 2004)

LMAO = Laughing My A$$ Off (Thats what I always understood it to be)


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 2, 2004)

mystic herps,
I think you should do a bit of research on what defines amelanistic.
Melanin is the dark pigment that gives animals their colouration,amelanistic(albino) means lacking dark pigment(ie melanin).Being amelanistic doesn't affect other pigments like red and yellow,hence the markings on the dragons.
Being such an expert in albinism I would have thought the red eyes on the dragons would have made it pretty obvious to you.
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 2, 2004)

perhaps then you should have looked a little closer at the pics I posted before opening your mouth and making a fool of yourself.
Also could you point me to any web sited that show the 'Yanks' have been breeding amelanistic bearded dragons for years?
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## bkgone (Jan 2, 2004)

looks red to me,looks like someones colour blind lol


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 2, 2004)

mystic you got shut down


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

I have read the ORIGINAL statements made on reptileroom.com & kingsnake.com days ago.I also know the background on albino beardeds.So I am well aware of the situation.Shot down? color blind? Perhaps I am color blind Bkgone 
Or perhaps I know the whole story but just feel like taking the mick out because the forums have been dead and I am bored


----------



## bkgone (Jan 2, 2004)

shot down?


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 2, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 2, 2004)

this site http://home.tiscali.nl/flanelleke/variaties.html has photos of albino beardeds. From Europe.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 2, 2004)

read this site on albinos
http://www.geocities.com/~amazondoc/albinism/textframe2.html (its the same link I posted on page 1 of this thread). Basically an albino has a lack of pigment not complete absence and there are grades of albinism.

(Just fixed the link - sorry)


----------



## kevyn (Jan 2, 2004)

This may have been stated already but if so ignor me. What is commonly called albino is really amelanistic. True albinism is what we often call snow. I have seen amelanistic snakes with red pigment (ei.albino blood python, and albino corn snakes). True albinos are the snow corn snakes or the snow boa. Pure white is called leusistic and is rare. BTW really nice beardies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

i breed true albino cockatiels yay there pure white with light feet toes and tonails and bright red eyes


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

also inlarge the pics they have white toenails and bright red eyes


----------



## saikrett (Jan 2, 2004)

in one of the books i have it shows a BHP with a white/pink head, with normal patterns.


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 3, 2004)

> Perhaps I am color blind Bkgone
> Or perhaps I know the whole story but just feel like taking the mick out because the forums have been dead and I am bored


Perhaps then you should consider getting a life so you don't have to sit here bored and stir things up.
From going back over some of your most recent posts mystic herps,I think you'd gain a lot more from this site if you just sat back and tried to learn a few things rather than feel the need to post some useless remark.But then again it's a huge turn on to see your name up in print.
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

what r they worth and is it a weak gene like the beardies r weaker than normals


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 3, 2004)

Brendan,
No idea what they would be worth I guess what ever people are willing to pay(yes I know some people wouldn't pay $5 for them so no need for those posts).These beardies are only a few weeks old so it's still a long way to go,they may not even survive to reach adulthood.
The albino's were a bit slower than the rest of the clutch to get going but have now caught up to them in size and are growing nicely.The only thing I am doing different is keeping them under a bit less intense light.
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

my uncle bred a ecelectus parrot were the red was replaced by yellow it was reallly awsome and tame and it looks soo good it was like yellow orange and blue but after handrearing he put it outside but it was a cold night and it died


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

how much did ya buy em off ya friend for ?


----------



## Retic (Jan 3, 2004)

You're not seriousy saying that you think that there haven't been loads more Bearded Dragons go to the USA since the ban ?



earthmother said:


> http://www.sandfiredragonranch.com/
> 
> There have been white barbatas. Centralians can go further with their colours. In the USA they breed vitticeps to pastels and call them morphs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 3, 2004)

Unreal to see these albino beardies, and great too read the comments.I reckon they'll look awesome when they're bigger.What about the albino carpets (Darwins) that have just been bred :?: I'm sure you guys have heard the news.The original albino Darwin has beautiful yellow.Most pics of her don't show the yellow well at all but this pic of her is a ripper and apparently still doesn't do her justice for anyone who hasn't seen this pic or any of her before.

By the way, did the whole clutch of beardies that the albinos came from hatch to get the 8 normals and 4 albinos?Just interested to see how many eggs there were.I know that 1/4 of each clutch of the carpets were albino.

Browns

first post for me after reading all the forums for a while.Sorry if it's not all about the beardies..........


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 3, 2004)

Retic,
I think anyone would be very naive to think that just about all the australian reptiles available overseas didn't appear there till after the ban on their export.Some bearded dragons however have been legally exported to Germany for research purposes and these have now,again legally,made their way to the US.
Some of the major US bearded dragon breeders do have serious problems with their animals due to inbreeding,producing very weak stock,especially the more vibrant coloured animals.These new animals are now being used to try and inject a bit of life back into the bearded dragon population of the United States.
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

what about them stupid german giants that lay like 70 eggs


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

http://www.reptilerooms.com/Sections+index-req-viewarticle-artid-46-page-1.html


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 4, 2004)

> By the way, did the whole clutch of beardies that the albinos came from hatch to get the 8 normals and 4 albinos?


Browns,
I'm not sure how many eggs were actually in the clutch,I don't actually personally know the person that bred them.It would be logical to assume that both the parents are heterozygous for albino (which would give 25% albino 50% het-albino and 25% normals in any given clutch).The ratio which hatched in this clutch is pretty close to that.
Regards,
Splitmore


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 13, 2004)

the albinos are bob whitheys splitmore is a lying groobo because i have seen them at bobbys and i held one for a long time one day
http://www.dachiu.com/albino.html


----------



## marc (Jan 13, 2004)

S.Irwin said:


> the albinos are bob whitheys splitmore is a lying groobo because i have seen them at bobbys and i held one for a long time one day
> http://www.dachiu.com/albino.html



friend of Bob Whitheys hay....I am starting to get to know you SOB


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 13, 2004)

Although your post doesn't actually warrant a reply Irwin, here goes.
For a start all Bob's albino's are dead,they currently reside in his freezer.His hatched two years ago,if you look at the pics I posted they are of hatchlings taken just recently. Also there are a select few who have actually seen these lizards in my collection so if you require further proof contact me off post and i'll supply you with some names and phone numbers.
Over the past few weeks you have proved yourself a dick head time and time again on this site and it's good to see once again you've stepped up to the mark. Just a word of advice I'd tread very carefully if I were you,your remarks about me are bordering on slander and although you may think aliases can hide your identity on forums such as this it's relatively easy to track you down. 
If you wish to discuss anything with me don't hesitate to contact me on 0414 449 887.
Regards Chris Wienholt (aka splitmore)


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 13, 2004)

> friend of Bob Whitheys


Considering you can't even spell his name correctly I seriously doubt your a friend of Bob's at all.


----------



## Keeth (Jan 13, 2004)

gday chris, a mate of mine bought a snake off you years ago. herping is a small world. good to see you.


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2004)

gone


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 13, 2004)

hey splitty i aint been here for weeks groobo head has it really been 2 years already it went really fast and i do know bob withey

mark stop being a booger breath


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 13, 2004)

sobby is lots of people hahahahaha


----------



## Rina (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh great an S Irwin with a split personality and a pathetic little talent for being insulting rather than insightful.
SIrwin, children should be seen and not heard and name dropping to achieve credibilty is so dated.


----------



## alopacia (Jan 13, 2004)

Splitmore said:


> Although your post doesn't actually warrant a reply Irwin, here goes.
> For a start all Bob's albino's are dead,they currently reside in his freezer.His hatched two years ago,if you look at the pics I posted they are of hatchlings taken just recently. Also there are a select few who have actually seen these lizards in my collection so if you require further proof contact me off post and i'll supply you with some names and phone numbers.
> 
> Seen them, kids have held them, give me a call on 0405 008 714 if you want to verify....actually got an email off bob today, would be happy to pass on his number to you, though as you are such good mates sure you would have his number.


----------



## Spiderlady (Jan 13, 2004)

As a partial albino myself and have been my whole 28 years on earth i might know a bit about it......yes it means that there is a lack of pigment and there are various forms...........My eyes are allergic to the sun and fluroescent light and my skin is very pale.........and i have some freckles...........some albinos actually have no pigmentation at all.......you know .....white hair .....pink eyes.............etc.........i believe the same thing to happen in animals too.........we all need the extra care............. :wink:


----------



## Spiderlady (Jan 13, 2004)

s.Irwin..............know bob too and i will see him saturday night.............how is that for name dropping........or does john weigel sound good too......see him every wednesday

name dropping is not cool in the fashion you are using it .......and it can make enemies too


----------



## Rina (Jan 13, 2004)

Well put Spiderlady. There is nothing wrong with having well known people as friends, actually it can be quite beneficial :lol: sometimes, but to use someones name and reputation just to s*** stir could end up with you no longer counting the said person as a mate adn SIrwin you sound like someone who cannot afford to ofend the few 'friends' you believe to have.


----------



## Spiderlady (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry about the last post..........i hate name droppers..........we are all going to meet the same people at some point with herpotology being a relatively small hobby compared to others.........there are so many people who know bob and John.............there is no need to drop his name anywhere..........he is well known

once again to those who might take offence or take it the wron way i am sorry


----------



## Rina (Jan 13, 2004)

Hay all's cool Spiderlady. I definately wasn't aiming my last post at yourself rather another and nothing you posted was offensive just honest.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 13, 2004)

No worries at all my eight legged friend  I for one thouroughly agree with your post. These people usually end up out on a limb and friendless. So, once again, Well said


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

I put a albino cockatiel with a yellow cinnamon cockatiel anyone know what i may breed


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

Splitmore did they die like bobs or are your ones still alive are ya gunna breed em to normals if ya breed em or wild caught if your allowed to raise the strenghth in them?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jan 14, 2004)

brendan, once more mate. punctuation....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

i had a question mark in that one


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 14, 2004)

BS, what do you mean by being allowed to raise the strength in them by breeding them to wild caught normals?Wouldn't it be best to breed em with captive bred normals?


----------



## Spiderlady (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks guys..............the positive support for a newbie is great


----------



## alopacia (Jan 15, 2004)

brendan_spencer said:


> Splitmore did they die like bobs or are your ones still alive are ya gunna breed em to normals if ya breed em or wild caught if your allowed to raise the strenghth in them?



haha, people have told you they have seen them alive or have you been spending toooo much time with your birdies....


----------



## Reptiboy (Jan 23, 2004)

The amelanistic dragons are very cool, hope they do well for you! I have been working with something new for 2 years now and its even more rare than than amels. These dragons are missing the iridiphores(white). To my knowledge there are no documented cases of any reptiles missing the iridophores. I have managed to cross this trait to Hypomelanistics to get animals that only display the xanthophores(red,yellow,oranges).


----------



## Reptiboy (Jan 23, 2004)

This is one of the babies that is missing the iridophores and is hypomelanistic. The only melanin in this animal is in the eyes which are completely jet black. In the 2nd pic the dragon on the right is an adult hypo translucent. Translucent is what we are calling the hypoiristics.


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Can you get pastel and hypo beardies in Australia yet? I really like the yellow ones...


----------



## zoe (Jan 23, 2004)

oh my god so many big words...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

thats one quir ased coloured beardie


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Spiderlady, is that a Cape Trib or Gelatin jungle :?: Love Cape Trib jungles. I call em ghost jungles 8) 

You guys in the USA get all the spun out looking mutations of our native reptiles :!: Why is that :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

cause there inbred hippies


----------



## Reptiboy (Jan 31, 2004)

zoe - next time I will try to use smaller words so you can understand.

BROWNS - Probably because we are much more interested in your native species than you all are since they are exotic to us and we get more excited when something different comes up. And no.....it's not because of money, it's just neat to have something that nobody else does. 


brendan - How old are you, 10? Grow up, and learn how to spell (they're....not there, you brain surgeon). Neither us nor our dragons are inbred. Yes, we may have a smaller gene pool with the dragons, but by no means are they inbred.


----------



## Springherp (Jan 31, 2004)

i dont mean to offend anyone here but what really annoys me is how some americans spend so much time "creating" new morphs colours or patterns with reptiles. i believe you should just keep the animals natural instead of striving for colour perfection. just remember that they are living organisms not fashion accessories.
sorry reptiboy, i'm sure your a great bloke, but that was just my two cents.


----------



## adullthud (Jan 31, 2004)

It is common knowledge that there are a number of inbred captive populations of "exotic"reptiles in the US. You'd have to be delusional to deny it. Its how the morphs are attained. 
Some Americans are more interested in Our native species Im sure but overall to say the the US is would be a generalisation. I would in fact say that here in Australia we are fanatical about our species. We dont have the opportunity to interbreed them with similar species from Papua New uinea ans Indonesia.
On the pelling topic. It is considered the height of rudeness to comment on other peoples spelling on the internet but while we are there. Who taught you punctuation. Are you unable to grasp the basics of sentence construction.
Just because our prime minister likes to suck **** doesn't mean the rest of us do.


----------



## adullthud (Jan 31, 2004)

back to the real world. 
Reptiboy, Is it just the photo or have you got vitticeps and barbata together in that second pic. Did you cross them.
ps. My keyboard is dodgy and sometimes some of the keys dont work but I thought it added impact to my previous post.


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Reptiboy, not having a dig at ya, but wouldn't you have had to inbreed the beardies to get the morph you have now afer 2 years work :?:


----------



## Switch (Jan 31, 2004)

nice beardies, well done


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 31, 2004)

> i believe you should just keep the animals natural instead of striving for colour perfection


well said


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

reptiboy im 14 on monday and im not 10 so...
(Edited by moderator.)


----------



## Springherp (Jan 31, 2004)

edited


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

hey i said its like an anaconda swallowing a piglett


----------



## Reptiboy (Feb 1, 2004)

It must just be the pic because they are all vitticeps. I wasn't saying that there is no inreeding going on in the entire US. There are some people that just don't have a clue. Just because some people do it doesn't mean all Americans do it. These translucents were not inbred or line bred. That is why it has taken 2 years to produce the animals we have and we still have not bred pure translucent to pure translucent. Spreading the gene without inbreeding or line breeding is done by simply breeding 1 male to multiple unrelated females in 1 season and likewise breeding 1 female to multiple unrelated males in 1 season to create multiple unrelated hets. I know commenting on somebody's spelling is rude, but so is calling me an inbred hippie. I will offer the highest respect to anyone as long as it is offered to me as well. After reading most of these posts I have noticed that you Aussies (on this forum anyway) seem to bash one another more than you talk about reptiles.

As for whether anyone likes them or not, that is your personal opinion which you are entitled to. I personally believe the natural forms are just as beautiful, but I also find great beauty in the things that are different as well. Thanks for the compliment Switch! Greatly appreciated. All in all, whether you like them or dislike them, that's up to you. The pure fact is they weren't inbred. I know what I'm doing and I think they are cool. Just the rarity of the mutation itself is really cool.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 1, 2004)

> BROWNS - Probably because we are much more interested in your native species than you all are since they are exotic to us and we get more excited when something different comes up. And no.....it's not because of money, it's just neat to have something that nobody else does. (quote)
> 
> Reptiboy,going on what snakes people would get if they could have any 3 in the world, it looks like the majority want Australian natives and many of us already have a couple of our favourites.I chose jungles which i have,yellow eyelash viper and albino ball python but i already have bhp's which come 2nd to jungles and then a blue phase chondro.You guys can get practically anything in the US, but i agree with adulthood that on the whole Australians herp keepers and breeders are fanaticle about our native species, and i reckon we have the best herps in the world.
> 
> You had to have inbred the beardies to get the morph you have.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 1, 2004)

My apologies reptiboy about saying your beardies had to be inbred.I would've though they had to be to an extent but if you say they haven't that's good enough for me.I have nothing against new colour or pattern morphs.I love em.By the way your beardies are really neat looking animals.Wouldn't they be classed a a type of albino?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 1, 2004)

Reptiboy, in your last post you had a go a three specific people.


> After reading most of these posts I have noticed that you Aussies (on this forum anyway) seem to bash one another more than you talk about reptiles.


Now you are having a go at all of us here.

I think you are just an attention seeker.


----------



## Reptiboy (Feb 2, 2004)

Greebo - I wasn't having a go at all of you. Just merely stating that if you go through all of the posts on this thread there are more posts bashing someone else than there are commenting on reptiles. Because of this, when I posted my pictures I had a pretty good feeling that I was going to get the same reaction, especially because I am from the US. Needless to say I wasn't dissapointed in that respect by some of the people on this forum. Plain and simple, I didn't post on here to argue with anybody. I just think the rarity of this new mutation is really cool and I wanted to share it. I'm not looking for attention or approval, but if someone give me a hard time I am going to defend myself.

BROWNS - Apology accepted and I thank you very much. Yes, they would be calssified as a type of albino. Here's the skinny. The cells that produce pigment are called chromatophores. There are 3 types in reptiles, Melanophores,Xanthophores and Iridophores. Melanophores produce the dark pigments(blacks and browns). The Xanthophores produce the colored pigments, (yellows,oranges,reds) and everything inbetween. The iridphores actually do not produce pigment persay but are actually platelet like structures that reflect and/or defract light. These are usually responsible for the whites and the iridescents in reptiles. The translucents are missing white or have a reduction in white. The irrdiphores are responsible for makeing this color so technically these animals are Hypoiristic. The white is the base skin color so when you remove it the skin is transparent. The skin color in dragons is layered,white being the base,red yellow or orange next and then black on top of that. It seems that as the animals grow they tend to lose the translucence because the red,yellow,and oranges cover most of the body. Some of the animals in the pics I posted earlier were produced by Sandfire Dragon Ranch here in the US, who bought thier original group of animals from Germany 2 years ago. Thier group was split in half, half bred to thier Sandfire line and half to thier pastel line. The resulting hets were then bred to produce some of the translucents we now have. The black eyes do not seem to be directly related to the translucent mutation,they just happend to pop up at the same time. The hypo translucents I have posted are a completely different bloodline produced by myself 2 years ago. These animals are interesting because they are missing 2 out of the 3 skin colors, one step away from true albino.


----------



## adullthud (Feb 2, 2004)

:?:


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2004)

You two are going the right way to getting big smacks!


----------



## Nicole (Feb 3, 2004)

adulthud and Reptiboy...
Some of your posts have been selected for deletion.
If you want to continue your conversation, please do it via PM to each other and keep it out of the forums.


----------



## adullthud (Feb 3, 2004)

(Edited bu Admin)


----------



## Nicole (Feb 3, 2004)

To all members:
A reminder that inflamatory and argumentitive posts are against forum rules and are therfore often deleted.

To adulthud:
A reminder that insults directed at Administrators are not conducive to longevity of membership here at APS.


----------

